# skyview intex lcd tv box it -190 manual search menu disappeared!!



## myms (Mar 1, 2010)

hi guys,
i am currently using skyview intex lcd tv box IT-190..... it was working fine till yesterday..... bt suddenly all the channels were not clear... so t tried to auto search the channel again..... but in the menu there was only fast auto scan........deep auto scan and manual search option had disappeared......plz help guys... i cannot watch the tv now..

thanks in advance


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

This forum is for computer hardware, so I'll move your thread.


----------



## myms (Mar 1, 2010)

i guess its the problem with the hardware........so i posted it here


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Is it computer hardware?


----------



## myms (Mar 1, 2010)

its a computer add-on hardware....


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

So you have it connected to your computer right now and you need a computer to use it because it is a "computer add-on"?


----------

